# Alternativer Browser mit Uploadfunktion für das IPhone



## Frank73 (29. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kennt sich hier jemand mit Browsern für das IPhone aus. Da der IPhone Standardbrowser das Feld für einen Bildupload sperrt, suche ich nach einem alternativen Browser. Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen? Wenn ja, wäre es für mich interessant zu wissen, welcher Browser einen sauberen Bildupload unterstützt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## jannicars (25. September 2011)

Wenn du dein Gerät gehackt(gejailbreakt) hast, kannst du eine Erweiterung installieren, womit du normal
Dateien hochladen kannst(auch Bilder).
Die Erweiterung heißt Safari Upload Enabler.


----------

